# Anxiety and Xanax



## Emmab2003 (Apr 22, 2004)

I have had panic disorder on and off for years. I seem to be going through a flare-up lately, maybe because I am going through perimenopause and my life has also been extremely stressful.I do not want to use too many drugs, I already have thyroid disease and diabetes and enough meds to take. They gave me the very lowest dose of Xanax and said to use them. I have not, except when flying.My problem is, I am really having that bathroom fear. What if there is no facility, what if I cant get to one, what if I cant find one etc.Today I was in the car with my hubby in a bank drive-up and really felt a panic coming on there.I definitely have the Mind/Gut connection going on. I do not get full-blown D, but I usually have to go a whole bunch right before I leave the house or when I am out in stores etc.Anyone have any suggestions as far as breaking this cycle? I dont have funds for physicians, thought I have an awfully nice medical assistant ob/Gyn who can probably really discuss this from a pre-menopause type of anxiety.I'm trying to practice breathing and I know I need to exercise more. Unfortunately, right now I have no vision in my left eye due to a diabetes problem and I cant get out much or do much.This is all kind of troubling because my husband doesnt know I am having attacks like I did in the car today. Then he gets upset with me, because he thinks I am acting funny.Thanks for any suggestions, sorry for rambling. This is the only group I ever ran into where people can relate to me.


----------



## twisted (Nov 21, 2004)

i to have some of the problems you mentioned as well as others on this board. i take xanax and the doc started me out on al owe dosage which did very little for me.i can understand your feeling about not wanting to take alot of meds but if it helps, why not ? its better then what your going through now. give it a chance before you make up your mind.good luck.


----------



## Emmab2003 (Apr 22, 2004)

I dont have any problem with the Xanax, just knowing when to use it and when not to use it.For instance, if I am going on a trip I really really need it. With the security and lines at airports the way they are now, I just decided I wont go without anymore.But for daily events, sometimes I am fine and sometimes I am not so fine. It's hard to judge........


----------



## twisted (Nov 21, 2004)

i take it twice everday now....coming down off of meds can be nad to.


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

I can totally relate, I suffer from anxiety disorder with occasional panic flareups. I think this has increased because I am entering perimenopause as well. I worry all the time when I'm out will I need a restroom etc. I am also on a low dose of Xanax which I take whenever a stressfull situation comes along such as dentist appointments or just going out. It helps quite a bit, but I don't like taking meds long term. I am seeing a therapist which helps as well. I worry that if this is perimenopause these anxiety symptoms will be long term. I don't need this on top of the pain and aggravation of ibs. I am only 40 years old so this menopause stuff could last a long time. I am just trying to deal.


----------



## Emmab2003 (Apr 22, 2004)

I hate to see so many people as miserable as I am (g), but I am so relieved to find out I am not the only one dealing with this. Btw, Kazzy I have my ob/gyn appointment next month and intend on bringing this up to them. Maybe I will have some new perspective on why this is getting worse at this age.


----------



## pglenn (Oct 12, 2004)

Xanax was a real life saver for me. I took it for four years. A couple of months ago they switched me to Klonopin. The docs hated me being on it because of the addictive nature of it. Didn't make much sense to me, instead of going up in dosage I had actually cut it in more than half. Klonopin has been doing very well for me though.


----------



## kate072666 (Oct 1, 2002)

xanax is good for me...So far so good...not everyday...just when needed.. .25mgs...so it's not much...but enough to calm me down in stressful situations...Kat


----------



## KayWill (Feb 15, 2005)

Xanax saved my life, too. Particularly when I'm flying, and it really saved my day at my wedding. I'm 23 and have had anxiety disorder and IBS as long as I can remember. I take Zoloft every day, and if you want a med that will just reduce your overall anxiety, it's a great one because there are very few side effects. Xanax makes a great kicker, then, and I only need to take it when I feel really pannicky, because it has such an immediate calming effect. I kind of find that there's a big psychological difference when you only take it when absolutely necessary because that way you can feel the difference rather than just feelign that way all the time. The other thing I think is pretty important is to get your husband's support. It took me 3 years dating my husband to tell him I had IBS, and it really reduces the anxiety knowing that he understands. Great times I've found to use Xanaxinners with my husband's family (who don't know I have IBS)Plane rides, or long linesTraffic!My wedding, friends' weddings


----------



## Emmab2003 (Apr 22, 2004)

Kaywill: The dr. told me that some people just feel better having a filled prescription around the house!I must say, I really only want to take it when I need it and not all the time, for the reasons you mentioned.My hubby doesnt get it though, he has no real idea. And he and my friend have problems too, where they have to rush to use facilities but they do not panic. I am always amazed when people dont panic!


----------



## KayWill (Feb 15, 2005)

Emmab: I'm sorry that your hubby doesn't get it. I think men have a totally different perspective because they just don't care. I am lucky because my hubby sees me in pain and thinks it must be really bad, so he provides a lot of support by letting me drive and stuff. But, like you, I'm always surprised when one of my friends can just announce in public that they need to find a bathroom adn they dont' get mortified and pannicky!


----------

